# thoughts on hydor inline heater



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Are these good heaters? Would a 300W be powerful enough for a 90g? 

Does it restrict flow from the filter at all?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't believe that the Hydor heaters restrict the water flow. If they do, it is very little.

A 300w may not be enough for a 90g. It depends on the temperature differences between the room and the aquarium. Below is the temperature range/aquarium sizing information found on the packaging.

300 watt - 5/8"
with Δ up to 14° F: 53 to 80 gallons
with Δ up to 18° F: 48 to 66 gallons

200 watt - 1/2" or 5/8"
with Δ up to 14° F: 26 to 53 gallons
with Δ up to 18° F: 26 to 48 gallons


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've heard these heaters are very good, never used one before though. However if I was using a canister I'd try one.


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

I have 3 hydor inline heaters. I love them. They work great. I have a 300 on my 55 which is my largest tank and it works well. Not sure if it would be enough for a 90.


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh and it does not seem to restrict flow as far as I can tell.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Love the inline hydor. I was always forgetting to unplug or replug the old-style heater when doing water changes. No more! works great.


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm using the 300W Hydor in-line heater on my canisters for a 75 and a 55, I've liked them so far (they're new, only had them for about six weeks). If you keep your house fairly warm (above 70*F) a 300W would probably work for a 90, but you might want to supplement with another heater if you're looking at a larger temperature differential. Whether or not your tank is covered during the winter will make a HUGE difference in heat loss. If your tank is open, I would go with more than 300W. 

Logically I assume they must restrict flow a little, but much less than my jet output attachments do.  I keep my hoses trimmed short and don't worry about it.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

If forgot to mention something about the temperature control knob on the inline Hydor heaters. It turns really easily. Sometimes just bumping it a little can change its setting. I've read of people killing their fish from an accidental temperature adjustment caused by brushing against the control knob. After I get the temperature set on mine, I put a strip of clear tape across the adjustable control knob to keep it from getting accidentally turned. It sure needs a redesign here! If it would clink into position, this would go a long way towards stopping many accidents.


----------



## bjielsl (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a 200w on my 90p no water restriction and don't see
Much fluctuation in temp. I 
Please with mine. Caveat. I am in Hawaii and I only use it to vp the tank about 3-4 degrees above ambient in the house.

Funny I pay for electricity to cool
The house and pay for electricity to warm my tank.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

YES YES YES The knob: That is worth mentioning!!


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

How can I have more than 300w of heaters inline if the largest they make is 300. I have an ebo jagger 250w on my 90 right now and it keeps my tank at a nice 28C for my discus. 

As for the hydors, can I run 2 in line?


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

I think LeftC's first post answers your first post's question. Is the room less than 14 degrees than the temp you want the tank? If not than you are fine.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I can also post the metric conversions of the specs found on the Hydor inline heater box if it will help.

300 watt - 16mm
with Δ up to 8° C: 200 to 300 liters
with Δ up to 10° C: 180 to 250 liters

200 watt - 12mm or 16mm
with Δ up to 8° C: 100 to 200 liters
with Δ up to 10° C: 100 to 180 liters


From my original post in US units:

300 watt - 5/8"
with Δ up to 14° F: 53 to 80 gallons
with Δ up to 18° F: 48 to 66 gallons

200 watt - 1/2" or 5/8"
with Δ up to 14° F: 26 to 53 gallons
with Δ up to 18° F: 26 to 48 gallons


----------



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

Do you need to do anything special to mount hem with fluval tubing?


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

No, as long as you get Hydor with the right size barbs.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

I've used the 300w Hydro on my 110g tank with no problem for years.


----------

